# Small case to hold 4 HDDs



## Thething08 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im looking into building a file server
I need a case that will hold 4 Harddrives but I need the case to be as small as possible so it can sit out of the way
I plan to put a microATX board and i do not need any disc drives so im looking for a case that just holds HDDs and have no disc bays.

Anyone got any ideas or links to any cases
Cheers :tongue:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Is this the sort of thing that you are looking for?
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=124&name=Network-Storage-NAS


----------



## Thething08 (Dec 28, 2007)

Erm not really, im looking at building a proper pc with the usually stuff, mobo, PSU ect and 4 hdds. I just need to smallest possible case


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

This is as small as you are going to get with what you are asking
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147151


----------



## Thething08 (Dec 28, 2007)

That looks great thanks, its exactly what im looking for


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That case is built from very thin metal and has very air circulation.
Much better quality materials and cooling for $5 more but it's little larger.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233057


----------

